# To Debud or Not...



## Ms Thistle (May 4, 2010)

I'm really curious as to the pros and cons of leaving the horns or debudding... ?

My husband really wants to leave them, and I actually do as well. But I read all these horror stories about horns, and children and injuries. 

Thoughts? 
Thanks!
Ms Thistle


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2010)

JMO, definitely disbud.  Horns are a PITA for everyone.  It's much easier to disbud them now then let them grow and realize what a pain they are and try to dehorn. Dehorning is a much BIGGER pain than disbudding.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2010)

If you have children, then I would disbud. Even if they don't mean to, they can easily hurt a child. If your children have friends over and get hurt by your goat, then you are probably looking at a lawsuit.

There are plenty of people who leave the horns on and have no problems but I'm not willing to take that chance, I disbud everyone. Plus they can destroy fencing with those horns and I don't need fence repair on a regular basis.


----------



## PattySh (May 5, 2010)

Definately disbud. Horns are no fun. We had horns on our goats first time around and this time no horns by choice. The first goats were mostly Pygmies and one dairy goat and this time we wanted dairy goats. Kids and horns to not mix. I actually think our horned goats did alot more head butting tho it might have been the breed (Pygmy).


----------



## cmjust0 (May 5, 2010)

We have a couple of does in the herd which we didn't disbud...didn't know if they were staying or going at the time, and they were BoerX, so we left them.

Anyway, my nieces were out the other day and -- even though the two with horns were bottles babies and are as sweet, patient, and tolerant as a goat can possibly be -- I still kept finding myself say "Now, watch those horns.."

I really hated that.  

The heck of it is that they're both shaping up pretty OK, with one actually turning into a super nice little hybrid doe..  These days, I really wish I'd disbudded them.

The total procedure takes well less than a minute, and then they're fine..  If you've never disbudded before, it'll take you longer to recover -- way longer -- than it'll take them..  

Worst thing we've ever had happen after disbudding was just the other day, on a little doe who got burnt to the skull in one spot.  It happens -- usually isn't a big deal.  We waited for it to dry up and scab over, but it wept and wept and wept...and then kinda oozed and had a bit of a funky smell...so we cleaned her up good, identified the trouble spot, applied ONE DROP of iodine, and that was that.  Dried right up after that.  She never even acted 'off,' either..  Just a little local infection.  Truly not a big deal at all.

As dreadful as it is to have to do it, disbudding -- IMO -- really is well worth the trouble.


----------



## FarmerDenise (May 5, 2010)

I chose to disbud because I just did not want to risk anyone getting hurt by goat horns, nor did I wish to be thinking about it. We occasionally have other peoples little children visit and I don't want to have to think about them getting hurt.

I had it done by a vet, because that was my only option this time. Next time I'll do it myself. It took only 3 seconds per horn and was more nerve wracking for me, than the goats. They were over it as soon as the initial circle was burned on each horn.

I would have loved to have horns on the goats, especially since we have problems with 2 legged intruders and I would have loved to have seen the goats go after them. 
But again everyone else's well being was more important.

At least that is my take on it.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a goat that has been disbudded and a baby that has not, I have chosen not to disbud because I read a lot about it and I don't want to put a living thing through that, or castration or anything of that sort, they evolved with horns. 
the Amish don't disbud and they seem to be doing just fine with their goats.


----------



## mully (Jun 1, 2010)

My feeling if someone wants something without horns ...don't buy a goat. Horns are part of their anatomy and it is people that have problems with horns and it is just easier because they do not have to worry about the horns.  Keep the horns and let the goat live its life as a goat. IMO


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 1, 2010)

We have a couple with horns, but most are without..  I prefer without..

Disbudding -- as much as I despise it -- is over quickly and really seems harder on me than the goats.  I'd much rather deal with disbudding than to deal with broken or cracked horns, horns constantly stuck in fences, horn-inflicted injuries on other members of the herd, etc..


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm neutral about this topic...I disbud mine, just because I dont want them getting caught in my fencing, and injuring themselves. I use chainlink fence, and could see that ending bad on the goat's side. Otherwise, I would leave them. They make great handles!  I also dont have small children to worry about getting pushed around or jabbed by a horn - so that is definitely a factor in deciding.

As for castrating...I strongly believe in castrating any animal that doesn't have a breeding purpose or is going to be eaten before it gets to breeding - especially now where money is so tight. Maybe not so much for goats(since it isn't frowned upon to eat a goat), but other animals -horses, cats, dogs...One "accident" could lead to a bad life if the baby can't be afforded. The shelters are loaded with unwanted animals because of un-castrated animals that were allowed to breed. Innocent animals are killed all the time because of that. I would much rather put one animal in a little pain, to help prevent the suffering of who knows how many other animals down the road...
Sorry, it's a subject that I feel strongly against...Not trying to offend anyone, just making a point...
Everyone to their own though.


----------



## Mea (Jun 1, 2010)

Ms Thistle said:
			
		

> I'm really curious as to the pros and cons of leaving the horns or debudding... ?
> 
> My husband really wants to leave them, and I actually do as well. But I read all these horror stories about horns, and children and injuries.
> 
> ...


Another "horror story" to think about......


  I knew an older gentleman who got a lovely Togg doe.  Nice animal.  Had a Large set of horns!  She was sweet and gentle...never offered to use those horns on man nor beast.  Because of those horns,  he could not put her the the stanchion of his milk stand, but would tie her and she would stand there chewing her cud while he milked.   It all went quite nicely....until.... one day she turned her neck to reach him for a goaty kiss while he was milking... her horn caught him in his temple and  dern near knocked him cold !  He had a lovely bruise !      He was much more willing to think about disbudding after that.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a no horn policy here  But that being said i can NOT do the deed..... I was lucky to find a gal to do it for us.... I am glad we have them done,  i dont have to worrie about damgae to fences udders and so forth..... And we disbud all kids, i won't let a animal go with out being done, most people do not want horned goats....any way.... 

Mossy Stone Farm.....


----------



## goat lady (Jun 1, 2010)

We like the horns. I agree with Mully. So I leave the horns on or get ones with horns. We just like them. Our children are 20 and 22 so I don't really worry about them and most of the nieces/nephews only go in with one of us, so they don't have a problem.  Our herd is like family to us. My 20 year old loves on them every day. He thinks them as bigger dogs.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 2, 2010)

We disbudded three more last night..  They're fine.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe I am just queasy but the whole idea of disbudding makes me sick! I didn't think anything of it until I started reading about the whole process with the scabs and the burnt hair. :/


----------

